# Archery World May 1967 "Bow With Compound Interest"



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the first article on the "Compound" bow. Thank you. Dan


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

If anybody is confused: The compound bow in the picture with the ram is NOT the Allen Compound Bow. Tom Jennings kind-of pulled a fast one as he built himself a hunting Compound Bow and featured it first in his article. I think Allen must have agreed to it as they both wanted the Compound to be received by archery community. Tom's version is much more professional than the Allen that is pictured in the trajectocaster. That is the bow Allen sent to Archery World.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

refresh


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

I notice when you make an enemy, he ain't around long neither.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Very cool article. Thanks for sharing!


----------

